# 1 bowtag for ND???



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone else wish you could get more. At least earn another, or doe tag.

I know you can harvest a deer with your bow on your rifle or muzzle-loader tag too. But the area I hunt is a 1 out of 3 years unit getting a buck tag and there is never a 2nd lottery for does.

I'd love to at least get another doe tag if possible.

Any feedback?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Don't you know about Second Season Doe Tags?...

You can pretty much buy all the Second Season doe tags you want & hunt them with any legal weapon during any open season. I don't think NDGF has sold all the available doe tags in 2E (where I live) since they started this. I know neither my wife or I had a problem getting all the extras we wanted...

We get a couple extra doe tags & bump them off with bow or rifle every year...


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

NDTerminator is right. Can have all the dow tags you want


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think that his point is getting doe tags for the same zone where you have the bow stand set up in. It appears as though he hunts the sand hill of ND and that areas tags are gone in usually the first drawing from what I hear.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

does depend where you hunt for the 2nd doe tags. I got one for 2g2 through 3rd or 4th lottery (can't remeber which one is which), but many were turned down. We do have alot of hunters here and alot of deer but i think getting turned down for the 2nd doe tag when you have farmers calling the GNF to find hunters to harvest does is ridiculous.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

No, its retarded that you can't shoot a doe w/ your bow tag. I shouldn't have to buy a tag for every deer I shoot. To me that makes me not want to contribute fully to QDMA having to pay 20 dollars for every doe I shoot. I just wish you could shoot a doe w/ your bow tag and not have it use up your bow tag.

And extra tags are not the answer. I had no doe tags for my unit. I didn't put in on time because I didn't know the system yet, but regardless. No doe tags for my zone after the drawing? In fact, there was hardly any doe tags available around my immediate area. I just gave up on putting meat in the freezer. Either I shoot a buck or I'm going to eat my tag.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Norm70 said:


> does depend where you hunt for the 2nd doe tags. I got one for 2g2 through 3rd or 4th lottery (can't remeber which one is which), but many were turned down. We do have alot of hunters here and alot of deer but i think getting turned down for the 2nd doe tag when you have *farmers calling the GNF to find hunters to harvest does is ridiculous*.


It is I agree.... However, is it there fault the deer numbers are high? Nope, is it the hunters fault? Nope... it comes down to land access. If hunters can't get on land to fill tags they aren't going to take out deer. There is alot of posted signs in 2g2 that weren't there merely 2-4 years ago.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> No, its retarded that you can't shoot a doe w/ your bow tag. I shouldn't have to buy a tag for every deer I shoot. To me that makes me not want to contribute fully to QDMA having to pay 20 dollars for every doe I shoot. I just wish you could shoot a doe w/ your bow tag and not have it use up your bow tag.
> 
> And extra tags are not the answer. I had no doe tags for my unit. I didn't put in on time because I didn't know the system yet, but regardless. No doe tags for my zone after the drawing? In fact, there was hardly any doe tags available around my immediate area. I just gave up on putting meat in the freezer. Either I shoot a buck or I'm going to eat my tag.


I am going to disagree with you. First off... you can shoot a doe with your bow tag...

$20 for a deer tag? I can't imagine it hurts that bad if you are out hunting all the time, putting gas in, missing work to hunt and so on.. $20 for 40-60 lbs of meat is CHEAP.

Really doesn't make sense for them to allow you to shoot a doe off of your any deer bow tag... I do however think it would be a good thing to allow a single over the counter doe only tag that can be bought early in the bow season... maybe a quota to be met... then no more... But then again that is what they have done with the 2-4th drawings.

If they don't have tags left over after the first drawing the GF feels the deer numbers aren't there.

I did my share, took out 11 does so far, have many more to go! Last Thursday I along with the car next to me hit a doe, and on Sunday I almost took out a big buck! Keep shooting boys the deer hunting is going to be better in the next couple weeks then it has been all year!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> No, its retarded that you can't shoot a doe w/ your bow tag. I shouldn't have to buy a tag for every deer I shoot. To me that makes me not want to contribute fully to QDMA having to pay 20 dollars for every doe I shoot. I just wish you could shoot a doe w/ your bow tag and not have it use up your bow tag.
> 
> And extra tags are not the answer. I had no doe tags for my unit. I didn't put in on time because I didn't know the system yet, but regardless. No doe tags for my zone after the drawing? In fact, there was hardly any doe tags available around my immediate area. I just gave up on putting meat in the freezer. Either I shoot a buck or I'm going to eat my tag.


Huh? :huh:

You can shoot any deer with your bow tag, buck or doe.

Why shouldn't you have to pay for every deer you want to shoot? You think they should just give you the tags?

If there are no tags left then there must not be an over population problem. Shooting more does then what the population can withstand would equate to no deer in the future.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Not to mention, theres alot of units that still have doe tags left.

There are no extra tags for my primary unit, so I buy em for other units. Go explore a bit.

I wish theyd make the gun buck tag an "any" tag though for some units. Give the trophy hunters a chance to shoot their big boy, OR shoot a doe the last weekend if they havent gotten him.


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> Not to mention, theres alot of units that still have doe tags left.
> 
> There are no extra tags for my primary unit, so I buy em for other units. Go explore a bit.
> 
> I wish theyd make the gun buck tag an "any" tag though for some units. Give the trophy hunters a chance to shoot their big boy, OR shoot a doe the last weekend if they havent gotten him.


X2


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Its a waste of time...
:lol:

No, I'm not spending 20 dollars everytime I want to shoot a doe. I'm glad you and others are pulling my QDM weight. I already spent 30 dollars for my tags. I expect to at least be able to put some meat in the freezer and still go after some inedibles for it...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

What I have advocated for years is raising the price of a buck tag to $50 and dropping the doe tags to $10.

It's beyond me why a doe could not be shot on a buck tag the last weekend. I don't think that would be a major regulation headache...


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

I wonder how many of these landowners that are calling the G&F complaining about all the deer on their land have their land posted up tighter than a frogs poopshoot? My guess would be about %99.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Like I said, I'd just like to see one doe, one buck per tag. The deer numbers clearly aren't that high, at least in my area. So i can see how the extra tags wouldn't be issued. I should have tried harder to find more spots to hunt anyway. I'm just ****** about the way my season has went, so I'm mad at everything right now. Oh well, to late to go looking now. And next year it won't matter since I'll only have a month to hunt, so it'll def be buck only I'm worried about.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have to laugh every time I hear somebody whine about $20 for a deer tag. These same guys don't give a second thought to dumping $100 at the bar or casino for a few hours or on lottery tickets. I just don't get it. I figure every $20 tag I buy is a minimum 20 hrs of entertainment. You can't see a movie for $1 an hr. Same with fishing licence I figure the license costs me $1 or less every time I go out. Pocket change.

I would love to see ND offer a bow and muzzleloader tags as it does and make the lottery tag (bucks and does) good for any season like it does with the extra doe tags. Some minor adjustments might have to be made in tags issued but I really doubt it. Success is already over 70% in most areas and you might add another 5-10% by going any season.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> Don't you know about Second Season Doe Tags?...
> 
> You can pretty much buy all the Second Season doe tags you want & hunt them with any legal weapon during any open season. I don't think NDGF has sold all the available doe tags in 2E (where I live) since they started this. I know neither my wife or I had a problem getting all the extras we wanted...
> 
> We get a couple extra doe tags & bump them off with bow or rifle every year...


As I said in my 1st post, I hunt in 2A and there has never been 2nd tags available....I have good hunting here close to home and don't really want to explore the rest of the state


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Aug 12, 2008)

A ND resident archery tag allows you to take any species or sex of deer. That seems more than enough for me. If I want to take additional does with my bow thats what the concurrent tags are for. And I'll second what others have already stated, if there aren't a bunch of concurrent tags for an area it's because the herd population is just right and doesn't need to be drasticaly thinned out.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

sndhillshntr said:


> NDTerminator said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you know about Second Season Doe Tags?...
> ...


I hunt the same unit.

If your unwilling to buy one of the 3,410 remaining rags for one of twelve different units (as of today). Than you have no one to blame but yourself.

The opportunity is there.

There is a reason its tough to get a tag for that unit, there are multiple reasons why there arent second lotteries for that unit. But there plenty of opportunity in other areas.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Another reason why ND should move to a one buck tag only and allow it to be used for any open season with the appropriate weapon!!!!!!!

We are starting to see deer populations drop, and with the winter last year and the number of tags being issued, lots and lots of landowners are very happy with the current population levels even though hunters are not. Thus comes the rub of what will the G&F be faced with.

Fixing the buck tag issue is one way to manage the herd. Lottery for a buck and then over the counter for does until gone in a unit. Buck tags for bow would be good in any unit, rifle zone specific, and ML to be determined!!!!! Think about it, this would put in the G&F own words upward of 2500 more buck tags into the overall lottery numbers. Bow hunters then like this guy could then buy his doe tag and hunt.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Another reason why ND should move to a one buck tag only and allow it to be used for any open season with the appropriate weapon!!!!!!!
> 
> We are starting to see deer populations drop, and with the winter last year and the number of tags being issued, lots and lots of landowners are very happy with the current population levels even though hunters are not. Thus comes the rub of what will the G&F be faced with.
> 
> Fixing the buck tag issue is one way to manage the herd. Lottery for a buck and then over the counter for does until gone in a unit. Buck tags for bow would be good in any unit, rifle zone specific, and ML to be determined!!!!! Think about it, this would put in the G&F own words upward of 2500 more buck tags into the overall lottery numbers. Bow hunters then like this guy could then buy his doe tag and hunt.


Holy hell people would scream bloody murder! One buck! The generation that was around when deer were few and far between is getting slim, but there are A LOT of guys from the "more deer than we know what to do with" generation. To simplify, ND deer hunters have been spoiled for to long. I have a feeling, thats going to come to an end.


----------

